# Pastors: free Steve Lawson book on preaching



## reaganmarsh (May 2, 2013)

PastorResources

Choose option 15. But don't wait on it - they're only giving 500 copies!

So you can check it out in case you missed it: http://www.amazon.com/The-Kind-Preaching-God-Blesses/dp/0736953558

Grace to you, brethren.


----------

